# My Blitz faith remains!!



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Just two shots from my weekend Blitz session. :thumb:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

*Second one.*

Mirror, Mirror!! :bigpimp:

Btw, the weather here kicked ass this weekend!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks good TD330Ci... but Blitz still sucks!  

You still using 3M IHG? I'm getting ready to order another big container of it.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

alee said:


> *Looks good TD330Ci... but Blitz still sucks!
> 
> You still using 3M IHG? I'm getting ready to order another big container of it.  *


Grrrrrrrrr, don't diss my Blitz, Mr Zaino Head!! 

Yup, still using the 3M IHG. Best swirl remover IMHO. :thumb:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *Just two shots from my weekend Blitz session. :thumb: *


Holy frickin shizzy. That is amazing! Good work!

:thumb:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I think I have settled on black, and you are partially to blame. Looks great! :thumb:

I hope this isn't a bad move. I've blocked out 3 hours on Wednesdays and Sundays for car washing, is that enough? {grin} 

--SONET


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

SONET said:


> *I think I have settled on black, and you are partially to blame. Looks great! :thumb:
> 
> I hope this isn't a bad move. I've blocked out 3 hours on Wednesdays and Sundays for car washing, is that enough? {grin}
> 
> --SONET *


It's not black.  Looks black at night though.

Orient Blue. But the time needed to handle black is a good guess. :lmao: :lmao:

Ask rip!!

This is the color of my car. (Older pic, but you get the idea)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

SONET said:


> *I think I have settled on black, and you are partially to blame. Looks great! :thumb:
> 
> I hope this isn't a bad move. I've blocked out 3 hours on Wednesdays and Sundays for car washing, is that enough? {grin}
> 
> --SONET *


Hello, hello, McFly! Is this thing on?!?

It's BLACK! Budget 1 hour a night, 7 days a week!   

- JP


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *Just two shots from my weekend Blitz session. :thumb: *


I'm gonna be using Blitz too.

To hell with these Zaino bastages, :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Blue? Fooled me. 

Looked black in the pics from here. Perhaps I need to adjust brightness level on my displays?

Oh well. It still made me want black just the same. heh

--SONET


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Aw shit, and I went and bought a PC orbital and Griots machine polish 3 and Best of Show Wax. Hope I didn't waste my money. I'm gonna have to figure out a way to apply Blitz with the PC. Blitz is great.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

*I see your blitz and raise you one medallion and one zaino. *

:bigpimp:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, not YOU too!!  

The Blitz is KING!!  

JK.

Hey 31st330i,

Did that piece on your hood close the windshield come painted or did you have it done. :dunno: 

Btw, Your finish looks awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *I see your blitz and raise you one medallion and one zaino.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I trump you both with my own Zaino!
> ...


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> *Did that piece on your hood close the windshield come painted or did you have it done. *


it came that way.


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *I see your blitz and raise you one medallion and one zaino.
> 
> *


I see your medallion/zaino combo and raise you a Griots best of show!

This image is of my 325 wheel reflecting off my yellow car reflecting off my black 325.....The image of the wheel is actually a reflection of a relfection....

:thumb:


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Chipster said:


> *
> 
> I see your medallion/zaino combo and raise you a Griots best of show!
> 
> ...


Sweet little Merc!! 

Is it a 230 or a 320!! I always wanted to go test drive the 320 6 spd. Looks like a fun little car. To bad the slk32 does not come with a 6 spd. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> Sweet little Merc!!
> 
> Is it a 230 or a 320!! I always wanted to go test drive the 320 6 spd. Looks like a fun little car. To bad the slk32 does not come with a 6 spd. :thumbdwn: *


It's a 230. Still a fun little car! I have a friend who is an exec with MB and drove the 32, he said that car is a real kick in the pants fun to drive car. I can only imagine!

The wife wants a 32 when the lease is up on this....of course the '04 or '05 SLK is supposed to look really good. I have heard from a reliable source that the "nose" on the spy shots will probably not make it in to production, unless ol' Chris Mangle makes it over to MB!


----------

